# Error codes p0722, p0715, p0730



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am desperately in need you your advice as i am not an expert. 
I recently purchased a 2001 vw new beetle with auto tranny.
Since the day i purchased it, it was a bit slugish.
So today i bought an obd II reader to check for error codes and when i checked it came up with three error codes. 
1. P0722
2. P0715
3. P0730

Symptoms car is having 
Cat wont shift from 1 to 4 and is restricted to 3rd gear only.
Meaning it doesn't matter if its in 3 or d. It will start from gear and wont shift from 1 to 4. It doesn't even shift back. 

When i shift from 1to 3 manually it shifts upwards but with a slight jerk. But still does not shift to 4th gear. 

Please guide me. What should i fo as i am a student from dubai and i am on very tight budget here.

Please advice???


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://repairpal.com/OBD-II-Code-P0722

http://repairpal.com/OBD-II-Code-P0715

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17114/P0730/001840

You could have a problem with the G68 sensor; check out this thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4537122-Limp-Mode-P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor

Also, check out this thread; where we have been working through the same issue with a member here recently: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7603530-Automatic-Transmission-revving-issue


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> http://repairpal.com/OBD-II-Code-P0722
> 
> http://repairpal.com/OBD-II-Code-P0715
> 
> ...



for error p0730 
Should I try to change the transmission oil first ! 
or should I take it to mechanic to check. Last I checked with a guy here in dubai. 
he told me that don't know about error codes but bring the car I will drop the transmission and check. 
He also told me that minimum expense to get this repaired would be around 1000 to 1500 Dirhams (thats about 250 to 400 USD)


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You need to diagnose the problem correctly; read the threads, that I linked to. The information is there; to try and figure out what is going on and you might be able to fix it yourself. If it is just a G68 sensor that is bad; that would NOT require a transmission to be removed. I would NOT; take my car to a mechanic, that doesn't know about trouble codes! :facepalm: I wouldn't trust ANY mechanic; at this point, that doesn't know how to use a scanner or be able to research problems with the trouble codes that a car will have in memory from a problem. The 01M transmission; is known to have problems but sometimes, it is just a sensor, that is on the OUTSIDE of the transmission is causing the problem. The other issues; are related to the valve body and sticking solenoids, which can require a rebuilt valve body. You can learn more about that here: www.kansascitytdi.com

What scan tool; are you using? Getting a VW compatible scan tool; would be a good idea, you might check out the VAG 401 on amazon.com

Like anything; you need to do a troubleshooting process of elimination. Do you want to try to fix it yourself or have someone else do it for you?


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> You need to diagnose the problem correctly; read the threads, that I linked to. The information is there; to try and figure out what is going on and you might be able to fix it yourself. If it is just a G68 sensor that is bad; that would NOT require a transmission to be removed. I would NOT; take my car to a mechanic, that doesn't know about trouble codes! :facepalm: I wouldn't trust ANY mechanic; at this point, that doesn't know how to use a scanner or be able to research problems with the trouble codes that a car will have in memory from a problem. The 01M transmission; is known to have problems but sometimes, it is just a sensor, that is on the OUTSIDE of the transmission is causing the problem. The other issues; are related to the valve body and sticking solenoids, which can require a rebuilt valve body. You can learn more about that here: www.kansascitytdi.com
> 
> What scan tool; are you using? Getting a VW compatible scan tool; would be a good idea, you might check out the VAG 401 on amazon.com
> 
> Like anything; you need to do a troubleshooting process of elimination. Do you want to try to fix it yourself or have someone else do it for you?


I ran a diagnostic with torque pro software using ELM 237 Mini OBD II Reader. I purchased the reader yesterday. 

I would love to diagnose the issue my self as I am tight on budget as I am a student. But on the same side I dont have much knowledge of ECU Based vehicles. I have been used to caborator based non ECU type vehicles before. But this is my first time I bought ECU based one!!!

I would be delighted if you can guide me further.


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> You need to diagnose the problem correctly; read the threads, that I linked to. The information is there; to try and figure out what is going on and you might be able to fix it yourself. If it is just a G68 sensor that is bad; that would NOT require a transmission to be removed. I would NOT; take my car to a mechanic, that doesn't know about trouble codes! :facepalm: I wouldn't trust ANY mechanic; at this point, that doesn't know how to use a scanner or be able to research problems with the trouble codes that a car will have in memory from a problem. The 01M transmission; is known to have problems but sometimes, it is just a sensor, that is on the OUTSIDE of the transmission is causing the problem. The other issues; are related to the valve body and sticking solenoids, which can require a rebuilt valve body. You can learn more about that here: www.kansascitytdi.com
> 
> What scan tool; are you using? Getting a VW compatible scan tool; would be a good idea, you might check out the VAG 401 on amazon.com
> 
> Like anything; you need to do a troubleshooting process of elimination. Do you want to try to fix it yourself or have someone else do it for you?


I called 3 different Auto part stores here in Dubai and Asked about the Vag-401 diagnostic Tool but they don't have any. 
I searched online and found this, but its about 300 to 350 Dirhams http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/xtool/car-care-products-363/a-t/s/


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, there is a saying: "Necessity is the mother of invention". Most of us; have learned to work on our cars; because, we couldn't afford, to have someone else fix it for us.  So, if you want to try; you just need to "jump in" and start trying to troubleshoot the problem. 

Read the threads I linked to: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7603530-Automatic-Transmission-revving-issue

If you don't have a service manual, you can look at these online for free: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/

Here is the VAG 401: 

http://xtooleurope.com/products/vag401-vw-audi-seat-and-skoda-scan-tool/#

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=automotive&field-keywords=vag+401


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Well, there is a saying: "Necessity is the mother of invention". Most of us; have learned to work on our cars; because, we couldn't afford, to have someone else fix it for us.  So, if you want to try; you just need to "jump in" and start trying to troubleshoot the problem.
> 
> Read the threads I linked to:
> 
> ...


Okay ! I will start looking then and I will get back to you if I face any issue!! 

Is it compulsory to buy vag401 for trouble shooting ?? Can't we do it on the OBD II reader I have ?


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Well, there is a saying: "Necessity is the mother of invention". Most of us; have learned to work on our cars; because, we couldn't afford, to have someone else fix it for us.  So, if you want to try; you just need to "jump in" and start trying to troubleshoot the problem.
> 
> Read the threads I linked to:
> 
> ...


And is it okay to drive the car on daily basis until I resolve this issue! 
As currently I have only this car as a daily runner!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, you don't have to have the VAG 401 but you might consider, getting one in the future. There are certain aspects; of the car, that you cannot read trouble codes from with your elm327 wireless adapter and a app (e.g. abs/brakes, immobilizer, interior control modules, etc.).

As for driving the car stuck in gear; it would be preferable, to not drive it much until you fix it. However, when the car is your only source of transportation; you don't really have much of a choice, right?


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Well, you don't have to have the VAG 401 but you might consider, getting one in the future. There are certain aspects; of the car, that you cannot read trouble codes from with your elm327 wireless adapter and a app (e.g. abs/brakes, immobilizer, interior control modules, etc.).
> 
> As for driving the car stuck in gear; it would be preferable, to not drive it much until you fix it. However, when the car is your only source of transportation; you don't really have much of a choice, right?


As far as I have read uptil now. posts suggest that there are 3 sensors which are prone to P0722 & P0715 error. So should I just buy all three sensors and go replace them !!! 
What do you suggest! 
Is it okay to get rid of these 2 errors first! 

And I read some about P0730. Some ppl suggest that this issue may get resolve by itself when i get the ATF system drained and refilled! 

And I also don't have any service history for the car. As car was recently imported from Japan and was in pretty bad shape. which suggests that maybe it was not carefully maintained by the previous owner.!! 
Is that possible?


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

rider4414 said:


> As far as I have read uptil now. posts suggest that there are 3 sensors which are prone to P0722 & P0715 error. So should I just buy all three sensors and go replace them !!!
> What do you suggest!
> Is it okay to get rid of these 2 errors first!
> 
> ...


Uptil now car has only done 135,000 KM's.


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

rider4414 said:


> And is it okay to drive the car on daily basis until I resolve this issue!
> As currently I have only this car as a daily runner!



I was reading and came across that there are three sensors which can cause P0722 & P0715 Error as
1. G-22
2. G-38
3. G-68

By any method is there any way that can show which sensor is defective and should be replaced (or its hit and trial method)

Plus I am still confused where are they exactly located!!!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are the sensor locations: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor/page2

This thread has more info: about testing sensors and wiring problems, that are common:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7603530-Automatic-Transmission-revving-issue


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yesterday I did my Transmission oil change and after that I erased my error codes and check engine light went off and I drove the beetle for about 15 KM and It went well from 1st gear to 4th gear but when I turned the engine off and started again the check engine light came on again and when I did obd scan it gave 2 Errors P0722 & P730 and the car was again not shifting from first but was shifting from 2nd gear upto 3 and also was downshifting from gear 3 to 2 but did not go in 4th or 1st automatically.

But when done manually from 1 to 3 worked fine but didn't go in 4th gear 

I am not sure as how the hell did the P0715 Code disappeared. or is it because I pressed and tapped around the wires and electrically when the car was on the ramp. 

I have further questions:
how should I test for P0722 and P730
Will the P0715 come back again?
How much ATF Fluid should be filled for Transmission?


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is what a garage want to charge me only on the basis of what they think it is. and would change if the work done on the car does not remove the said errors!!

Frustrated at this moment !!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sorry but I cannot see your photos you posted; you might try posting them to a free image hosting site, like www.photobucket.com

Where are you at with your New Beetle? Have you diagnosed the problem or been able to work on it? :screwy:


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> I'm sorry but I cannot see your photos you posted; you might try posting them to a free image hosting site, like www.photobucket.com
> 
> Where are you at with your New Beetle? Have you diagnosed the problem or been able to work on it? :screwy:


I didn't get to work much but I got the Transmission fluid changed!!! 

I asked the garage guy for the issue. He didn't know much but he messed around with the wires then connected my obd and erased the codes. I don't know that happened but what ever he did seems to have resolved one error. Error P0715 is mysteriously resolved. 

I am still receiving two Errors (P0730 & P0722) I will uploaded the pictures again. 
http://s410.photobucket.com/user/rider4414/library/

I asked another garage for the issue and they sent me a quotation for the repair for what they think it is and they say that it may or may not resolve the issue so if I repair with them I should be prepared for a total of around 4000 in total. 

I am literally frustrated and don't know what to do! 
Seriously 4000 to repair the issue and I bought the whole car for 9,000 including expenses!!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, as we discussed earlier; you could change the speed sensors yourself and save allot of money. The trouble codes; are indicating that the speed sensors are not being "seen" by the computer, so it won't shift correctly. Replacing the sensors and possibly damaged wiring harness/connectors/plugs; is not that hard and something, you could do yourself. Again, I cannot guarantee this will fix the problem but it is less expensive, good place to start. 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17114/P0730/001840

P0722 Transmission Output Speed Sensor (G195): No Signal 

Discussion, of the above code problem and replacement of the sensor or wiring harness: 

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?1176-p0722-and-p1225-VW-beetle

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php?title=00297&oldid=6263"

Looking over your estimate; it looks like they want to replace all the transmission sensors: g22, g38 and g68. I am not familiar with the prices compared to USA dollars but if they want to charge you, almost HALF of what you paid for the car, that is pretty expensive! Looking over their website; it looks like they specialize in German cars, so maybe that is why their labor rates are so high? I am not aware of what things cost in Dubai to repair cars; so, I don't know what "normal" prices, for this repair would be. 

Does this sound right? $4000 United Arab Emirates Dirham equals $1089.04 US Dollars?

http://www.dascenter.ae/


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Well, as we discussed earlier; you could change the speed sensors yourself and save allot of money. The trouble codes; are indicating that the speed sensors are not being "seen" by the computer, so it won't shift correctly. Replacing the sensors and possibly damaged wiring harness/connectors/plugs; is not that hard and something, you could do yourself. Again, I cannot guarantee this will fix the problem but it is less expensive, good place to start.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17114/P0730/001840
> 
> ...


Can I change sensors without taking the transmission out !!

I can't seem to find the part number for the Sensor for P0722 Error


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

Which Sensor should I replace for the Error Code P0722 and can you help me with the part number for that !


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Based upon the pictures; here: they seem to be on the outside of the transmission: 

http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-filter-change/

G38 location: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...a/t/component_information/diagrams/page_5750/

Discussion about speed sensor problems and replacement of the sensor helped their problems: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor/page2


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Based upon the pictures; here: they seem to be on the outside of the transmission:
> 
> http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-filter-change/


Should I only replace the G68 Sensor as P0722 first and check for error codes?


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Based upon the pictures; here: they seem to be on the outside of the transmission:
> 
> http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-filter-change/
> 
> ...


Wasn't G38 associated with Error Code P0715????


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

(P0722) code is for the G68 sensor; so you could replace it and check the wiring as well. It is worth a try! 

People have had success; read this thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor/page2


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

I will give it a try!! 
But I need a part number to buy that sensor. 
Plus I am looking in the manual you shared earlier. I am not able to find anything for G68 Sensor. 


Plus the link you just shared is not working!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

(link fixed) 

Your local VW dealer; should be able to get your the correct part number with your VIN # or the part number, is on the sensor itself.

http://www.volkswagen-dubai.com/en-vwme/purchase-finance.html

Once you get the correct part number; you can call around for the best price, some vw dealers charge different prices for parts. 

Other auto parts stores; could probably get you the sensor at a cheaper price but you need to call around or research this or look online.


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> (link fixed)
> 
> Your local VW dealer; should be able to get your the correct part number with your VIN # or the part number, is on the sensor itself.


Okay I will try with the parts departments at VW here. But I have read stories here that even if you give right part number they will still give you wrong part for the first time. LOL. 
Anyways! I will contact them and buy the Sensor. 

Sorry I am disturbing you a lot today. Can you guide me on P0730 a bit. Will this code resolve itself when the P0722 code is resolved ? As from what I have understood uptil now is that they are somewhat interlinked!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know for sure but it is possible; read the thread I linked to and then read the ross tech page: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4537122-Limp-Mode-P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17114/P0730/001840

I am not a transmission expert; I am just giving you information, I am seeing online. Although, some people; have been able to fix the problem with replacing sensors, repairing wiring harnesses but as you know, there are no guarantees! That is all the info; I have found so far. Now, it is up to you; to try to replace some sensors and see what happens! Good luck! :wave:.


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah okay! I thought that you have experience in transmissions and stuff. Anyways Thanks for helping out! I will get the G68 Sensor replaced and see what it does. I hope the errors don't come back after replacing it. 
As this is becoming a pain in my butt!


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

Replaced all 3 sensors and it is running like a smooth cotton candy.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Good job! Glad you got it fixed! Did you install the sensors; yourself and how much did everything cost? That is great; that everything is shifting smoothly! :wave:  eace:


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Good job! Glad you got it fixed! Did you install the sensors; yourself and how much did everything cost? That is great; that everything is shifting smoothly! :wave:  eace:


Lol ! Thats the best part. 

I went to a garage the other day here in Abu Dhabi. We just changed the Transmission oil and changed the filters. And he messed around with the wiring, he taped some, soldered some. 
And I don't really understand what really happened. As he worked along some loose wires. And the issue disappeared. And it has been around 3 weeks the issue has not reemerged. The gears are shifting perfectly. No weird sounds. Nothing.!!!


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

rider4414 said:


> Replaced all 3 sensors and it is running like a smooth cotton candy.


I had to write didnt replace !!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool! He must have fixed something; that was wrong with the wiring! I am glad everything is working well!  Let's hope; it stays that way! :thumbup:


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Very cool! He must have fixed something; that was wrong with the wiring! I am glad everything is working well!  Let's hope; it stays that way! :thumbup:


Bro the beetle has done it again !! It has developed yet another issue ! I should have know!! It was my worst decision to buy the beetle! 
Now the car is overheating just after 5 or 6 kms the red temp light turns on !! today I went to the garage got the fan direct and removed the valve for better circulation and still it is overheating. Now I just spent 800 dirhams on it and I don't know what to do now !! I am out of cash and was planning to sell it for cash but now I am stuck!! 

I had the worst experience with the beetle I would never think of coming back to vw in future!!!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm, well you might have a bad water pump or the fans may not be working correctly. You can check and see if the waterpump is pumping, by checking the return line. Look at this video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4grYe3WnE

Here are the coolant light modes: 

Blue coolant light = engine cold
Flashing blue coolant light = fault in the coolant monitoring system
Flashing red coolant light = low on coolant
Steady red coolant light = engine overheating, pull over and stop engine IMMEDIATELY and do not run until the problem has been identified.

If the waterpump is bad; it would be time to do a waterpump and timing belt kit. Like from these guys: www.blauparts.com

If the fans aren't working; you may have a problem with sensors, the fan control module maybe not working or the low/high speed functions of the motors maybe burned out, which would require replacement. Here is a thread; to troubleshooting and diagnose the cooling fans: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...3260-summers-coming-here-check-your-fans.html

As for what to do with the car; you need to decide, if you should keep repairing the current problems or just get rid of the car. Those are decisions; you have to make and decide, what to do in the future and figure out, what your current/future needs are for transportation. Having a old Volkswagen; will require repairs and take time, money to repair and replace worn out parts. You have to work on them; to make it a reliable car for you. Sorry, you are having problems but with older cars; you have to spend money, to fix them up and work out, the problems they have. Needless to say; older cars, require more repairs/attention; than a newer cars. If you are looking for basic reliable transportation; you might look at a Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla and stay away from European cars. No car is perfect but the Japanese cars; tend to be more reliable, need less attention to stay on the road.


----------



## rider4414 (Jun 26, 2013)

billymade said:


> Hmm, well you might have a bad water pump or the fans may not be working correctly. You can check and see if the waterpump is pumping, by checking the return line. Look at this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4grYe3WnE
> 
> ...


I went to a garage few days before and left the car to check with him after around 2 hours he called me and said that the engine oil is not up to the optimum and required level and after that he replaced the oil. Since then the car os not overheating. 

i didnt know that the oil levl also causes overheating issue. 

Plus i dont get it tge mechanic told me that there is no leakage in the radiator but still i have to check the level of coolant every 2 or 3 days and top it up. Is this normal with all beetles that the coolant level is reduced after 2 to 3 day!!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not totally sure; of his claim of the correlation between oil levels and overheating. Some of the engines; like the 2.0L, are known for using oil and many engines, use oil as they get allot of miles on them (blow by). As these cars get older; they also tend to leak oil: the most common areas are the oil cooler/filter bracket seal and the valve cover gasket. 

You should not need to top off your coolant every day; you probably, have a leak and need to get a pressure test of the system, to see where it is. 

Here is a example of one tester; that I use: 

Radiator Pressure Tester Kit

Pittsburgh Automotive - Item#69258

https://www.google.com/search?q=coo...rome..69i57.8327j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Some people; have made their own tester and saved money that way: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy...w+mark+iv++cooling+system+pressure+tester+diy

The other possibility; is that you have a head gasket leak, you can test for that as well, using a combustion leak tester.

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy...ceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=combustion+leak+tester

So, aside; from the oil levels and overheating/coolant levels... how is the car shifting? Does the transmission; seem to be working ok, now?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

